# Bronze plate/sheet. Any suppliers?



## Bm101 (11 Nov 2016)

Probably a daft question so please have a little patience.  I'm after making a rebate plane as a side project. I haven't got it all sorted in my head yet but I reckon I'm after 3-4mm plate or sheet. I can't quite work out where sheet becomes plate. I've been thinking I'd like to do the sides in bronze but I'm struggling to source it. My brain works in metric (mostly), 250x 150mm per side should be ok i reckon as a minimum. Anyone know a decent supplier that's not rollicking expensive? Not sure why brass is so much is easier to source and so much cheaper. Might well be that I just get brass, I don't suppose metalurgically there's much difference at my skill level but I thought I'd ask first. (No heat treatment involved here btw). I'm not lazy. I've been doing my research but I'm struggling. Can anyone point out a decent supplier that I've missed on google? In all honesty I think its a purely vacuous question but for some reason I prefer the look of brass. So, no harm in asking. Better to look a fool than stay a fool.

Cheers!

Chris


----------



## sunnybob (12 Nov 2016)

Get yourself to a scrap yard. Any amount of brass and copper, even bronze sometimes, but bronze sheet is extremely rare.


----------



## novocaine (12 Nov 2016)

Bronze is a cast material and not really suited to sheet manufacturing. Buy brass.


----------



## Bm101 (12 Nov 2016)

novocaine":2uf2rn0e said:


> Bronze is a cast material and not really suited to sheet manufacturing. Buy brass.


Thankyou both guys, I've learnt something new. Makes sense now. Brass it is.
Regards
Chris


----------



## sunnybob (12 Nov 2016)

absolutely correct, "sheet" was a poor choice in my message, I should have used "plate"


----------



## Keith 66 (12 Nov 2016)

Silicon Bronze plate is available, strictly speaking its a copper alloy but is very strong & corrosion resistant. Try Anglia Stainless or Speed Alloys, if they cant help i know someone else who uses the stuff.


----------



## Bm101 (12 Nov 2016)

Cheers Keith, I'll give them a look. Speed Alloys is 10 minutes up the road. Might give them a bell Monday. You never know. Its all about the cost of course. No point making tools if they cost more than you can buy a high end one for other than the learning curve. Much appreciated! Always good to have options.
Regards
Chris


----------

